# DEATH BY CHOCOLATE CAKE.



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh I'm an idiot. I've had bad cramps and horrible colicky pains all night and they're still here this morning, all because i succumbed to two beautiful, moist, sweet slices of chocolate cake.Bugger.


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey Sparkle,Sometimes we have to treat ourselves and live with the probs that arise....My devil food is chicken fried steak I know I will be dieing the next day but just cant stay away.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

*hehe* yeah, i guess so x i wish i was more disciplined, but sometimes 'bad' food is just too good to resist. I'm feeling a lil better now *fingers crossed it lasts*xxx


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I had a small bag of oreo cookies yesterday. I feel your pain. I should probably try to eat them at home next time tho. Its had to keep running up two flights of stairs to use the toilet at work. Not only do I have cramps in my belly today, my legs feel like MUSH!







Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

two flights of stairs would really suck when you are doing the duck walk (holding butt together thing) while cramping! Oreos dont bother me though....this is the strangest disorder how in the world can so many different foods cause so many different reactions in people...Hope you are both feeling better soon!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

sparkle the same happen to me today!!!!ok, i ate some chocolate which didnt have wheat or gluten in so thought i'd be ok. went to sleep for a bit, woke up with the same tummy pain i have all day every day and went to the loo. i got tight pains like i used to get when i had a "spasm" before i took anti spasmodics and sat on the loo for ages, too scared to get off. i take fybogel so it wasnt that watery, but there was mucus and i felt so awful when i finally got off the loo. i had some rice and a bannana for dinner instead of not eating anything and had a bath and have just got my hot water bottle ready for bed. i'm never eating it again. i just REALLY wanted some chocolate - and as usual, i couldnt just have one rolo, i had to have 2 packs. im so annoyed with myself. i now know that milk in chocolate is the problem too. Never again.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

"hi, my names Vicky, and i'm a chocoholic."I'm okay with a bit of solid chocolate, and can almost get away with some biscuits since i stopped eating red meat, insoluble fibre and most dairy, but i still should leave it alone.why does it taste so good?!!!I'm still not feeling great today - i hate getting that wobbly leg feeling after an attack *ugh*...it's like having your head in a sock...you know what i mean *hehe*I keep telling myself that "today i will not sin" but i've already had a small bag of maltesers *oopsy* Hopefully if i eat carefully tonight i'll be okay as i'm meant to be staying at my boyfriend's tonight...hmm. Don't fancy having to do the duck walk at his!!! I'm a one toilet woman...i get nervous at the thought of having to use someone elses, and unless i'm overwhelmed with an attack of D i avoid at all costs. I'd rather go home and poop, and then go back somewhere *argh* stupid huh?Anyway, hope we can all be good today and not let the cravings over come us...meep.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

oh, a p.s.Vicky, the choc might have upset you because of the fat content even though it was dairy free etc.I dunno whether you've got Heather van Vorous's help and cook book called 'eating for IBS' but it explains how fat upsets the digestive tract as much as things like red meat and dairy. It's a great book, although i admit i don't follow it as strictly as i should...YOu might be okay eating a little chocolate after you've eaten a proper meal like pasta or something soluble fibre based as your tummy will be lined, therefore the spasms shouldn't set in (as much).*hug*


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i think i should get that book. does it work?cant have pasta - got food posioning from the sauce i put on it last summer and since then havent been near the stuff. have cut out wheat and gluten and dairy. although yohurt is ok as long as it doesnt have wheat in. ive found fatty foods dont settle well either. i LOVE sweets - honestly, i could live off fruit pastilles, jelly tots etc.


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

i know how you feel it SO hard not being able to get to eat/drink choclate cake or soda anything that has alot of sugar! i'm so jealous of my friends who can scarf down a tripple fudge sundae and then walk away!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

The book has helped memore than anything else i've tried, as no medications seem to help me.The basic guideline of it is that every meal should begin with a soluble fibre base - be that pasta, rice, bread, potato etc. Soluble fibre soothes the intestine cutting down on the D *for me*. It gives a list of common triggers (gassy veg like cabage, onions etc, insoluble fibre eg nuts, raw fruit and veg etc, red meat, dairy and fat found in basically junk food, cakes, biscuits and traditional cooking methods)and then shows ways of incorporating these into our diet safely so that you still get the nutrients needed.It also encourages smaller portions of food breaking away from our western 3 meals a day thing - although i still have three mainmeals, i just snack in between and eat more slowly.It's hard to stick to sometimes when all you want is a mars bar, but it's definitely made me understand my condition better and realise what an impact food has on my tummy.Before i started it i was getting attacks of D really often, and had lost alot of weight, and was generally feeling really ill all the time. Now, i still have symptoms pretty much every day, but i'm coping with them better, and i'm gradually spending less time locked in the loo, crying my heart out over being so ill and depressed.Oh, and the good news is, you can still have your sweets! Things which are sugar based, but that don't contain fat are fine (well, for our tummies even if not for our teeth!).I got the book off of Amazon.co.uk but you can order a copy from eatingforibs.com. Hope it helps - i think it's really worth giving a go xxx


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Spicy food seems to be my weakness...but I LOVE it...so I save it for special occasions. My parents took me to a Mexican restaurant for my birthday and even though it was DELICIOUS I was very sorry I had given in for about 2 days after, lol. Some cravings are too hard to ignore...


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

perhaps we should ask for our sense of taste to be deleted when we're diagnosed with IBS, then we wouldn't care...we could just be drip fed *hehe*


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yeah or we could take a tablet esp for us ibs'ers containg all the vits and minerals etc without having to eat anything!!ive found pasta and bread and sweets irritate me but fruit such as bannanas doesnt. Prehaps the book wouldnt be for me?!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I read the book a bit...there seems to be a bit in it for everyone so I'd at least check it out. My bf is asian and we have a rice cooker...I







IT! I could seriously eat plain rice all day. It doesn't irritate my stomach and it tastes okay







I ate more bad stuff this week but I was already having cramps...my philosophy = If I'm gonna be in pain anyways I might as well enjoy it!







Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## kme16 (Apr 13, 2003)

I love pizza. It still loves me. Maybe my love crosses the boundaries of IBS. hehe I hope it lasts.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

It's just weird - some days i can get away with being a bit naughty, like pigging out on biscuits and not suffering too much. Other times it just totally kills me *argh*One day it'll get better...meep.ANyway, i don't care about food today *hehe* Went to the most amazing gig lastnight so i'm a happy bunny *beam* xxx


----------

